# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  VB: Sub Hunter [Source]

## jonask

Heyhey!
I'm completley new to this forum, but I've been at VB four a couple of four years now and I thought I'd submit my first post.

This is one of the first games I ever finished, about a year or two ago, and it's a completly craptastic sub hunter game =D.

You can of course download it here, but I'm not saying that you're going to like it. I just wanted to share and to write something, maybe get some feedback on my code :)

NB, I know there are faults in this code, but still... Also, if the server is kinda slow it's because it standing between the washer and the dryer in my basement :p

----------


## cyborg

I love it!  :Big Grin: 

Good work!

----------


## NoteMe

That was a nice game. The boat turned a bit fast, but hey..it was more then playable... :Big Grin: ...a bit easy maybe, I got bored after a while. And the number of bombs in the top left corner didn't always match how many bombs I actually had after I took the first boss.

But I am impressed. BTW where are you from Jonas?

----------


## cyborg

> _Originally posted by NoteMe_ 
> *BTW where are you from Jonas?*


Hehe...I also thought about asking that. That name sounds Swedish  :Wink:

----------


## jonask

Thanks for the replies =)
The boat does turn kinda silly, doesn't it? Also it goes from a hundred to zip in one pixel :p 

And since you wondred, cyborg was close, but I'm from the southern coast of Norway.

----------


## cyborg

Hehe! That was close  :Big Grin: 

You should make the game a bit more dynamic, like make the 
water ripple a bit and make some debris float by in the water. 
That would give the impression of the ship constantly moving.
I would maybe make it a bit more fun if more stuff were happening around, even though it doesn't affect the game play. :Embarrassment: 

Have a look at my Fish game:
http://www.pscode.com/vb/scripts/Sho...45211&lngWId=1  :Wink:

----------


## NoteMe

> _Originally posted by jonask_ 
> *
> And since you wondred, cyborg was close, but I'm from the southern coast of Norway.*



I would have guessed Norway...Jonas is a Norwegian name too...but I wasn't too sure...so9 now there are more then just me form Norway here... :Big Grin:

----------


## jonask

Hehe, nice to see that I'm not the only scandinavian around here  :Smilie: 
Jeg får prøve å henge med her i forumet da =)

I had a look at that fish game, cyborg. That was some really cool graphics, I see what you meen by adding detail. Those bubbles and their physics really give a nice touch. And I must admit that I am a sucker for real physics in computergames =)

Best wishes guys

----------


## cyborg

> _Originally posted by jonask_ 
> *Hehe, nice to see that I'm not the only scandinavian around here 
> Jeg får prøve å henge med her i forumet da =)
> *


I've seen some of them around here, so we're not alone!  :Big Grin: 
Häng på, du!  :Stick Out Tongue: 





> _Originally posted by jonask_ 
> *I had a look at that fish game, cyborg. That was some really cool graphics, I see what you meen by adding detail. Those bubbles and their physics really give a nice touch. And I must admit that I am a sucker for real physics in computergames =)*


Yeah, I would have added even more detail if I just had a better imagination (That's always the problem).
I'm not that good with physics either, but those bubbles was not too hard...

----------


## NoteMe

My imagination is not my problem...my drawing skills are... :Big Grin: 



Du er den tredje nordmannen her som jeg vet om Jonas. Hvordan fant du forumet?

----------


## cyborg

> _Originally posted by NoteMe_ 
> *My imagination is not my problem...my drawing skills are...*


Your drawings rulez!  :Big Grin:   :Alien Frog:

----------


## jonask

I did some physics simulation programs a while ago, mostly to mimic what i learnd at school. I'll post them as soon as I get home =)


Jeg tror jeg fant dette forumet da jeg søkte i google etter visual basic og png støtte ellernoe sånt=)

----------


## NoteMe

Nice....hope to have you as a regular member here in the future. The other forum parts are so crowded, and the game/graphics section need some new members now. 


Looking forward to see your physics simulation projects.

ØØ

----------


## cyborg

> _Originally posted by NoteMe_ 
> *The other forum parts are so crowded, and the game/graphics section need some new members now.*


I think the games and gfx forum should be moved right under the general forums link, because that would maybe draw more attension to it. I've seen many, many threads in the general forum that belongs in the gfx area.

----------


## NoteMe

Yeah me too. And I am always answering them when I see them, and are telling them to post here next time....Pete, and Mendhak and others started to get irritated on me a few times when I did that... :Big Grin:

----------


## BodwadUK

hello Daniel Hansson  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  


i am thinking of doing a 2d knight online style game but i dont know when  :Smilie:  


anyone here play it???

oh and welcome Jonas. i am the resident nutter  :wave:   :wave:

----------


## cyborg

> _Originally posted by NoteMe_ 
> *Yeah me too. And I am always answering them when I see them, and are telling them to post here next time....Pete, and Mendhak and others started to get irritated on me a few times when I did that...*


Some people also got irritated at me when I did the same thing a while ago...




> _Originally posted by BodwadUK_
> *hello Daniel Hansson *


Ehm...Hello...  :wave:

----------


## BodwadUK

Everyone gets annoyed at me but i dont have to do anything for that.


HEHE i a stalking you Daniel Hansson  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## cyborg

> _Originally posted by BodwadUK_ 
> *HEHE i a stalking you Daniel Hansson   *


 :EEK!: 

Hehe...  :Big Grin:

----------

